# Ford e350 2001



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

So a neighbor of mine is a retired plumber
And has a 2001 e350 with 92k
It's super clean and he has took pride in maintaining it. I'm thinking of taking the plunge for $4200, the truck is unmarked and has new tires.

Thoughts?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like a smoking deal, get it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tell him you can only pay 2500 , it's 15 years old


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

For got to mention he said I can go through his old tools and take what I want.

So don't want to beat the old guy up to much on the price


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's an old work van, if you think it's fair,,,,get it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tires are worth 1000


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Take the deal.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Definitely take the deal. I've got a 98 that was my primary till the end of last year. 218k v10, not a lick of trouble under 200k except a blown plug twice. After 200k had a new radiator and some front end work. It'll last another 100k.
Empty I got 15 miles a gallon, after I shelved and stocked it I got 10-12mpg.
Definitely worth it for the one ton.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

If it's as clean as you say it doesn't matter what year it is. Plus you get pick of tools? You'd be a damn fool not to.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Go for it!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You're probably too late...Hillside probably bought it already.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's a good deal, what is his phone number and I'll go check it out for you:whistling2:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Take ALL the tools. Give me the left overs.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> You're probably too late...Hillside probably bought it already.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Really guys?? Really? 

Couldn't find it on craigslist hahahah


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> You're probably too late...Hillside probably bought it already.


He's too busy looking for my express cutaway!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha
I post some pics after the deal goes down


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

what engine does it have? ladder rack? inside shelves? is it a plain jane or does it have power options. cruise, ac, ... its an old van. i cant give my opinion until i know more than just age and miles.


----------

